# Personal Astrology Profile - Aquarius Decan 3



## Lunatics (Jun 20, 2015)

Aquarius decan 3 is ruled by the Moon and Venus. It brings the confrontation of the old with the new, so this is the most revolutionary and edgy decan of Aquarius. The Sun travels through the goat, the foal, the water-bearer, the swan and the male water-snake from approximately February 9 to 18. This decan marries the swan’s unbridled imagination (and libido) with the transformative spiralling tail of the sea-goat. Saturn rules both Aquarius and Capricorn and is the last planet one can see with the naked eye, so it has no illusions and is plain speaking. This is Aquarius at its most scientific and sceptical, but at the same time is open to explore other realms, it just needs to test them out first. This testing is very marked in everything they do. Aquarian decan 3 test limits, push boundaries and most of all test peoples patience! The goats influence here is at its most capricious and devilish, mainly because of the swan’s poetic influence and the fact it is also ruled by two feminine planets. This means we have a nice balance of masculine, left brain logic and feminine right brain imagination. These are the flirty Aquarians, the ones with a “horny”sex drive and seductive pan pipes, since the sea-goat was originally the god pan. The swan is artistic, the male water-snake is sleazy and the goat loves a good romp, so Aquarius decan 3 is a bohemian hedonist and seducer. This decan works so hard, it believes it has also earned itself the right to play hard too.

Aquarian decan 3 can be skittish and playful like the foal. Some of them, despite their intelligence, can manage to come across as real airheads. I love how the now obsolete constellation of the air balloon used to be positioned here. Others are more like the “Devil-may-care” Fool in the tarot, a wondering troubadour with a dash of Peter Pan thrown in. They tend to push their luck but somehow get away with it through a blend of genuine innocence and sheer good fortune. Here we find the famous Aquarian commitment phobia. They dump you, but then want to keep their cake and eat it. So you get the line. “ We’ll still see each other, you’re my best friend!…”

*Horny Pan Pipers & Judge Mental*

Very often Aquarius decan 3 lives on a knife-edge, they are the revolutionary and activist on the frontline of change. These people are the innovators, the breakers of moulds and societies catalysts for change. A restless, experimental, inventive mind will bring success in their career, but inevitably their personal life suffers. It is very hard for these subjects to get excited about mundane, domestic matters so they are often accused of being cold and distant. In relationships they get bored very easily and need constant novelty. Some are in such a constant state of flux that it is difficult for them to put down the roots necessary for a stable homelife. They may operate better as the eternal bachelor or bachelorette or need a very open minded partner!

Even though these natives might be pretty unconventional, they do have their own moral code that they adhere to quite rigidly. Aquarius decan 3 is where the fixed sign stubbornness excels. They are very much all or nothing, they do not commit to anything easily because they know how vacillating they can be. Conversely when they do finally jump in, you can expect rock solid immovability. Be patient, it really will be worth the wait if you can stomach the manic Saturn testing. This sometimes goes as far as locking you in their lab, conduct a multitude of experiments, then running you through their study over and over again until they are satisfied with the results. When those Aquarian Peter Pans do finally grow up, the sudden change is often extreme and shocking. One day your Aquarian friend was a punky, leather-clad, chain-smoking, hard drinking reactionary the next they are a teetotal, clean-cut, respected, pillar of the community. Sometimes it can happen the other way round of course with the midlife crisis turning a“goody-two-shoes” into a debauched drop-out.

Whether they are extreme rebels or uptight conservatives Aquarius decan 3 will stay true to themselves above all else. Sometime they are purposely contrary to the mainstream because they just want to make a point about being an individual, so if everyone is wearing suits they will turn up in jeans and vice versa. They enjoy breaking the rules and toying with convention. Their purpose is to forever question and provoke the status quo. Aquarius decan 3 cannot abide sheep mentality or “Keeping up with the Jones.” That’s not to say they aren’t impressed with high status. It just has to be done their way! Aquarius decan 3 can also be a great inverted snob, so they will be impressed with niche markets, exclusive clubs, boutiques, cults, and anything cool and anti-mass market.


----------

